# CaribSea Tahitian (black) moon sand



## rscotti (Nov 18, 2009)

Question anyone use this as their substrate? any issues with Corys and such? I know it's not cheap, but I have a couple of bags from a long time ago. Better than Black Diamond or not?

Thanks,


----------



## apc789 (Jan 7, 2010)

I am not sure how it is with cories. I would assume it is ok as sand is recommended for those lil guys. I am also not sure if it is better then black diamond but I will say that I have used the tahitian moon sand before and I never had a problem with it.


----------



## bosmahe1 (May 14, 2005)

Doesn't tahitian moon sand have buffering propertys? In other words, won't it harden the tank water?


----------



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

I believe that its inert so it does not affect water properties.


----------



## rscotti (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks everyone, I going to use pool filter sand instend, I like the larger grain size.


----------



## El Exorcisto (Aug 10, 2006)

I am fairly certain that Tahitian Moon is in fact Black Diamond/Black Beauty...


----------



## Bunnie1978 (Sep 29, 2009)

I just went to Tractor Supply store and got 50lbs of "Black Diamond washed product" for $8.

Is that the right stuff? I think it is. I haven't looked at it, but it's packed pretty tight in that little bag or something because it's a small bag for 50lbs!!


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

Sounds like the same stuff. I had Tahitian Moon sand a long time ago, and I guess it is still hanging around in a few tanks. It was really dense, and sank through any other substrate. It did however get picked up by the gravel vac, so I kept losing it, a little at a time.


----------



## Bunnie1978 (Sep 29, 2009)

I think the only way to deal with that is to do a very slow draw on the vacuum... that's one reason I love the python (I only got it about a month ago) is because if I need to slow it down I just adjust the switch.


----------



## tmds3 (Jan 20, 2010)

Bunnie1978 said:


> I just went to Tractor Supply store and got 50lbs of "Black Diamond washed product" for $8.
> 
> Is that the right stuff? I think it is. I haven't looked at it, but it's packed pretty tight in that little bag or something because it's a small bag for 50lbs!!


I have a question about the black diamond you got, can it be used in a tank? Also I couldn't find it on their website so may have to stop at a store to see what it is.


----------



## Bunnie1978 (Sep 29, 2009)

I just called them and asked if they had it. I have a picture of what I got, and some in a tank...

Here is the bag:








Here is the sand in a 2.5. This picture was taken less than 1 minute after adding the water to the sand, no rinsing of sand:








Same tank, all filled up:








And, the reason I got it:









My tap water goes into the tank at PH 6.6, with this sand it is raised to 7.6 and has been stable there for about a week now. That is with no CO2.


----------



## tmds3 (Jan 20, 2010)

Thanks, $8 for 50lbs is better than $30 for 20lbs, will see if I can find and try out in my 10 gallon first


----------



## Bunnie1978 (Sep 29, 2009)

Yes, it's so heavy too that it sinks and doesn't float around for a while when the fish kick it up.


----------



## tmds3 (Jan 20, 2010)

O.K got the Black Diamond today and washed it for about 30 minutes in a bucket, was wondering which one you got, on the bottom of the bag there is a code. I got the 40/60 I think. Running thru the tank now and will do water test tonight and then for the next 3 days to check ph and other things before I put my fish back in.


----------



## Bunnie1978 (Sep 29, 2009)

I don't remember the numbers, but it was the first checkbox. 

I didn't rinse mine though I did do one whole water change when I first put it in the big tank.

Let us know what you think.


----------



## Muirner (Jan 9, 2007)

Bunnie, how deep is the substrate in your 2.5


----------



## tmds3 (Jan 20, 2010)

I washed the sand and then put in my ten gallon tank, did 3 partial water changes over the next 3 or 4 days. Water is now clear and I put 3 fish in to see how they like it. No problems so far. Definitely will put in the bigger tanks when I get a chance.


----------



## Bunnie1978 (Sep 29, 2009)

I did about 2-2 1/2 inch bed in the 2.5g. I don't think it was that deep in the African tank, but the fish have moved it all over the place. Still no problems related to the sand in either tank. I've got a pair of Convicts in the small one and several large African cichlids in the 55g.


----------

